# Living Aboard In Portugal



## Surfin USA (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 

As a new guy on the block this is my first post so here's hoping it goes OK.

We are planning to sail to Portugal next year with the longer term view of buying/renting a property & settling somewhere by the sea. We would appreciate any advice or views, possibly from the expat live-aboard community.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Surfin’

Welcome to the Expat Forum & hope you don't mind me abbreviating you!

I see you haven’t had any replies yet, this is possibly because your question is a bit too specialised for this site & visiting boats probably are not interested in this forum. 

I hope to move to Lagos in the not too distant future & when I Googled Lagos I saw lagosnavigators.net. This site seemed to be for yachtsmen in Lagos & (excuse the pun) could be your first port of call.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Surfin USA (Nov 11, 2011)

Waterdog, Thanks for getting back. I'll give lagosnavigator a look-see.


----------



## Surfin USA (Nov 11, 2011)

Waterdog, Take your point, Surfin USA is a bit of a handful. I used it to identify my country of origin but now see that 'the flag' does that so will abbreviate to Surfin if possible.

Had a quick go at Lagosnavigator but no joy.


----------

